# Tally keyboard shortcuts & some tips



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been working in Tally and I am an Accounts Professional. I have found the following to be very useful.

1. In tally all companies are given certain numbers. This you can see from the select company menu(f1). Note these numbers and go to the tally\dat\ directory. The directory with the number is the company you are looking for. Suppose you want to backup your company. Simply copy the directory with the number inside data directory. There is no ncecessity to use tally's in built back up feature. You can move these, copy these paste these into the data directory of another pc.

2. If you want to add a new ledger/group during data entry, simply press Alt+C. This will directly take you to the screen where you can add new group or new ledgers. After the addition is over, you will be returned to the data entry screen along with the new account you have created.

3. During multi-line voucher entry, if you wnat to delete one line, use ctrl+D.

4. While you are looking at a ledger, or a day book, you can enter insert vouchers there itself instead of coming to the data entry screen. Put your cursor at the date where you want to insert and press Alt+I. If you want to add a voucher, Alt+A.  If you want to duplicate a voucher, press Alt+2

5. While looking Balance sheet or profit or loss account, you can expand groups just by pressing shift and enter while keeping the cursor on the group which you want to expand.

6. You can always press ctrl+A whenever you want to save something. This will give some rest to the "Enter" key.

7. If you want to delete a company, either you can delete the corresponding numbered directory inside Tally\data or you can open the company and press Alt+F3 and A. This will ask you which company and after selecting the company, press Alt+D. Caution use these with care. Once you delete, there is no way you can get back your data unless of course you had backed up your data previously.


----------



## iceeeeman (Jun 29, 2007)

Thnx, Knew some of them ...THNX


----------

